# Taiwan - The Treasure Island



## rihnaa (Jan 26, 2013)

During my winter vacation i have experienced to go with a trip to taiwan such a beautiful country, Specially the people of tiawan who always received the tourist with open heart i never forget the taste of delicious Taiwanian dishes that i enjoyed there.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sun Moon Lake




























More : http://www.globalphotos.org/sunmoonlake.htm


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Sun Moon Lake 2012
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=4891&pid=86799&page=7&extra=page=1#pid86799





































*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning aerial images. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great shots guys!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Indeed Really Nice Pics :cheers2:


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Amazing Taiwan!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


Taiwan by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


Taiwan - Eternal Spring Shrine by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr
Eternal Spring Shrine, also called Changchun Shrine (traditional Chinese: 長春祠; simplified Chinese: 长春祠; pinyin: Chángchūn cí; Pe̍h-ōe-jī: Tiông-chhun-sû; literally "Ancestral shrine of Eternal, or Long, Spring"; 24°9′40.07″N 121°36′8.03″ECoordinates: 24°9′40.07″N 121°36′8.03″E), is a landmark and a memorial shrine complex in Taroko National Park in Taiwan, in Hualian County near town of Xiulin. It is one of the major picturesque points of the park, with the view of the mountains and the waterfall, and one of the main memorials for veterans.

It was planned for construction in 1958 while the Central Cross-Island Highway was built nearby. It commemorates the memory of 212 veterans who died while constructing the highway (1956—1960).
The name of the temple comes from the Changchun Falls that never stop running.[1] The Shrine is located right above the waterfall streams.

Drive from the west exit of the Changchun Tunnel of the Central Cross-Island Highway, then turn south(left) and go along the old Central Cross-Island Highway to the car park next to Liwu River, and you can see the Changchun (Eternal Spring) Shine which commemorates the 226 personnel (military veterans) who died during the construction of the Central Cross-Island Highway (1956~1960). Spring water adjacent by the Eternal Spring Shine flows all year round, and the Highway Bureau named it after "Changchun Falls." It is now scenic spot with special significance on the Central Cross-Island Highway. 

In 1987 the cliff by the rivers collapse and destroyed the pavilion next to the Eternal Spring Shine. After 10 years it was restored and is now open to the public again. that the back of the Eternal Spring Shine there are stairs leading to Guanyin Cave, Taroko Tower, Bell Tower (the highest point), and across a suspension bridge to Changuang Temple (Zen monastery). The river valley next to the Changuang Temple has a bottle gourd shape, and it is named thereafter as Bottle Gourd Valley (Hu-lu Gu). The trail is a 1.3km/085mile leisurely walk will take 50 minutes to an hour for the entire loop. The trail is quite steep and visitors should stay off the trail on rainy days.Start it from the Chanhuang Temple will be less strenuous.

This shrine was built in rememberance for all the brave warriors whom had died on building the expressway.Vistors love taking photo ,composing their hand at the end of the waterfal, which represent collecting the wealth from it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

台灣 - 合歡山 by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr
Hehuanshan (Chinese: 合歡山; pinyin: Héhuān Shān; Pe̍h-ōe-jī: Ha̍p-hoan-soaⁿ; also called Joy Mountain) is a 3,416 metres (11,207 ft) high mountain in Central Taiwan. The peak lies on the boundaries of Nantou and Hualien counties and is within the Taroko Gorge National Park. Hehuanshan is a popular destination for the local people of central Taiwan. The 3,421-metre East Peak and 3,422-metre North Peak of Hehuanshan are actually both higher than the main peak.

Snow, rare in the rest of Taiwan, is relatively common on the mountain during winter months. The Hehuanshan Road leads most of the way up the mountain to Wuling, a saddle between the Main Peak and the East Peak of Hehuanshan. Wuling is the highest point on the island of Taiwan accessible by public roads.
There was at one point[when?] a ski lift on the mountain, but later, due to the inconsistency of snowfall, the lift was removed.
From the Hehuanshan Road, a trail about one kilometer long leads to the summit of the main peak. At the summit, there is a weather station.
Hehuanshan is part of the Central Mountain Range (中央山脈) that makes up the backbone of Taiwan.

The Hehuanshan Road is currently the only paved road leading across the Central Mountains from Taichung City to Hualien via the famous Taroko Gorge. The Central Cross-Island Highway, which originally crossed the mountains north of Hehuanshan, was damaged during the September 21, 1999 Earthquake and had been under repair for five years afterwards. But prior to its re-opening disaster struck again in form of a typhoon and it was decided to keep it closed indefinitely.
The Hehuanshan Road leads up from Puli in central Nantou past Wushe (Ren-ai) and Chingjing Farm up to Wuling. Wuling, at 3,275 metres above sea level, is the highest automobile pass in Taiwan. The road is narrow and winding throughout, and is considered a dangerous and difficult road by many drivers. This road often becomes clogged in winter, when many locals travel up the mountain to see snow. Recently, after several incidents, buses and large trucks were barred from this stretch of road


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Qingshui cliff 清水斷崖 by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr
.:About Qing shui cliff:.
Taken from www.taroko.gov.tw/English/?mm=5&sm=1&page=3
Situated between Heren and Chongde on the Su-Hua Highway, Qingshui Cliff is a big formed by Chongde, Qingshui and Heping mountain coastal cliffs. Creating a magnificent scene, it stretches more than 21km and rises vertically from the Pacific Ocean, with an average height of over 800m. This section of cliff is composed of gneiss and marble. It has risen straight up on the eastern coast of Taiwan for thousands of years. The route along the Qingshui Cliff is the only coastal road in Taroko National Park. The site of the Qingshui Cliff was designated in 1953 by the Taiwan government as one of the island's "Eight Wonders."

Among these cliffs, the east-south cliff of Mt. Qingshui is the steepest. The cliff facing the sea is 5km long and is very spectacular. Driving a car between cliff and the boundless ocean it almost feels like you are flying. The enormous cliff above combined with the boundless ocean below, reminding us of the hardships faced by the workers who built the road.

Most sections of current Su-Hua highway were rebuilt using a new tunnel boring method to widen the roads. The old Su-Hua Highway coastal road along the edge of Qingshui Cliff has become another tranquil and fascinating sight-seeing path. When you walk on the old road and observe the quiet mountain range, look down to the waves crashing and feel the breeze, you will feel just like you are in a corridor in the sky.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Pagoda and Fisherman at Sun Moon Lake, Taiwan 日月潭 by Oilfighter, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

taiwan by boylee, on Flickr


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

some of my own
Taipei

























Keelung


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and very nice :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2013 台灣燈會(2013 Lantern Festival in Hsinchu) by CJason_Photo, on Flickr


2013 台灣燈會(2013 Lantern Festival in Hsinchu) by CJason_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2013 台灣燈會(2013 Lantern Festival in Hsinchu) by CJason_Photo, on Flickr


2013 台灣燈會(2013 Lantern Festival in Hsinchu) by CJason_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2013 台灣燈會(2013 Lantern Festival in Hsinchu) by CJason_Photo, on Flickr


2013 台灣燈會(2013 Lantern Festival in Hsinchu) by CJason_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2013 台灣燈會(2013 Lantern Festival in Hsinchu) by CJason_Photo, on Flickr


2013 台灣燈會(2013 Lantern Festival in Hsinchu) by CJason_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2013 台灣燈會(2013 Lantern Festival in Hsinchu) by CJason_Photo, on Flickr


2013 台灣燈會(2013 Lantern Festival in Hsinchu) by CJason_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

National Taiwan Museum of Fine Arts, Taichung










by Shawn Liu, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/phluke​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

The sulfuric vents in Xiaoyoukeng, Yangmingshan National Park










by Andy Enero, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyenero​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Coastal view of Lanyu (Orchid Island)










by FarTripper, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/stupidcan​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome updates from Taiwan


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

National Theater (left) and National Concert Hall (right) on Liberty Square, Taipei










by Ken Mott, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/ken_mott​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

The Grand Hotel, Taipei










by Chao-Wei Juan, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/vicjuan​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Sun Yat-Sen Memorial Hall, Taipei










by zenuge, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

North Gate, Taipei










by Lawrence Wong, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/wonglca​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Shinkansen 700T series at Tainan Station










by Jason Chang, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/midpath​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

National Stadium, Kaohsiung










by Peellden, on Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaohsiung_National_Stadium​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Lotus Pond, Kaohsiung










by mcfaden1, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmcfaden​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Cihou Fort, Kaohsiung










by ugin38, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Coastal view in Kenting National Park, southern Taiwan










by asianfiercetiger, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/asianfiercetiger​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

花蓮 花蓮溪出海口 by nodie26, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

花蓮 花蓮溪出海口 by nodie26, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

花蓮 鯉魚潭 by nodie26, on Flickr


花蓮 清水斷崖 by nodie26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great photos :cheers:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Fu Guang Shan, Taiwan










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...mple_01.jpg/800px-Fo_Guang_Shan_Temple_01.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Fu Guang Shan


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://kudesign.co.nz/studio/wp-content/uploads/fo-guang-shan.jpg


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.ngmchina.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=6851&extra=page=1&page=21

scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

impressive highways network.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Awsome! :cheers:


----------

